# Some Fissidens from europe



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi
I found some interesting fissidens in Croatia, could you help me to identify those species?

*Fissidens sp.1*









*Fissidens sp.2
*















And other fissidens found in Poland:
*Fissidens sp.3
*


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi,
there is quite a lot of Fissidens species in Europe, and ID is only possible by microscopic examination . Bryologists in Europe should be able to determine them. I'd recommend to dry portions of every Fissidens (best with spore capsules as in Fissidens sp. 2), to keep them in envelopes and to write down the localities and habitats where they grew. Then You can send the specimens to bryologists.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I like sp 3 :dance:


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

miremonster said:


> Hi,
> there is quite a lot of Fissidens species in Europe, and ID is only possible by microscopic examination . Bryologists in Europe should be able to determine them. I'd recommend to dry portions of every Fissidens (best with spore capsules as in Fissidens sp. 2), to keep them in envelopes and to write down the localities and habitats where they grew. Then You can send the specimens to bryologists.


I would like to do that and send many of my other unknown fissidens and other rare mosses but i dont know of any bryologists


----------

